# To CO2 or not to CO2, that is the debate (youtube videos)



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

As a big planted tank fan I just thought I'd share some newer youtube videos (that I found) that will help those of you who would like to achieve a nice lush underwater garden.

For CO2: 




For not using CO2:


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for those. I think my next tank will be low tech. Having a heck of a time with BBA on my styrogene repens..


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey buddy, you'll have to reset your carpet but what I'd do is pull them all up, dip them in diluted H2O2 (forgot the ratio - I can get it for you if you wanna try it), then a second dip in Excel. You'll kill all the BBA on the Repens. Preventing it from coming back is another story though.

Otherwise another VERY easy fix is buy two Crossocheilus Reticulatus from Pat at Canadian Aquatics - give them 2 weeks and viola! One of the BEST $30 investments you'll ever make. 

The problem with low tech is you can't keep Staurogyne Repens 

Otherwise, I'm no Tom Barr but shoot me a PM, we can talk over the phone and we'll see if we can get your tank to balance out. When in balance the BBA might not recede very quickly but it shouldn't be spreading either.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

That guy has a nice low tech planted tank. Wish my jungle vals would produce enough runners to make a background like that. My vals never grow runners, just grows longer


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Cryptocoryne Balanse is a nice alternative to Vals


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Interesting... I tend to like no-CO2 personally. Although that's mainly because I am both lazy and cheap. I'd love to get the results of a high tech tank... just not at the cost of high tech maintenance (I keep plants partly to make my maintenance easier).


----------

